# Koifarben Stärken



## Ping (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Fories

Ich habe mir einen Sanke zu gelegt desen Rot ein wenig ausgeblichen wirkt gibt es die Möglichkeit durch Futter wie zum Bsp. Sperulina dieses wieder kräftiger zu bekommen.Oder ist er aufgrund von seinen 5 Jahren einfach nur schon zu alt? 

Im Vorraus Danke.


----------



## Heiko H. (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koifarben Stärken*

Hi,

es kann verschiedene Gründe dafür geben, das die Farben eines Koi verbleichen oder gar weg gehen.
Es gibt z.B die Möglichkeit das du mal das Futter wechselst, wie du schon schreibst soll ein hoher Spirulina Anteil die Farben verstärken.
Aber auch die Wasserqualität, sowie Stress der Tiere kann für die Farbe verantwortlich sein.
Außerdem kann es auch an den Genen der Koi liegen. Ich habe schon mehrmals beobachtet, dass sich die Koi mit den Jahren farblich verändern.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Ping (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koifarben Stärken*

Danke Dir Heiko

Ich werde ihm wohl erstmal Zeit zum eingewöhnen geben dann sehe ich weiter.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## chrissi020365 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koifarben Stärken*



			
				Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fories
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Sanke zu gelegt desen Rot ein wenig ausgeblichen wirkt gibt es die Möglichkeit durch Futter wie zum Bsp. Sperulina dieses wieder kräftiger zu bekommen.Oder ist er aufgrund von seinen 5 Jahren einfach nur schon zu alt?
> 
> ...


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koifarben Stärken*



			
				Ping schrieb:
			
		

> einen Sanke zu gelegt


 
gib dem Fisch etwas Zeit, sich einzugewöhnen. 
Er muß erst mit allem klarkommen und da steht sein Energieaufwand für Farbe nun ganz hinten an. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koifarben Stärken*

Ahoi,

Zeit und etwas Spirulina-Pülverchen auf in Lachsöl getauchtes Futter: + 1 Brise Montmorollinit

Gruß Armin


----------

